# DuezPaid's skills



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Im not a professional painter so this topic is gonna move slow, but I started painting in my free time again so I figured I would start this topic and see how long I could keep it going with new pics.


This was my second time shooting a basecoat, clearcoat. 










I just did this snowboard because it been a while since I have done any custom painting. Im gonna put hok Majestic blue candy over the whole thing.










This bike is next, I just did the snowboard for practice.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

snowboard came out kool


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ya real good, alot better than i can do,ive got no imagination to draw the patterns out


----------



## Six5CaddyLac (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 4 2007, 05:29 PM~7619863
> *ya real good, alot better than i can do,ive got no imagination to draw the patterns out
> *


x2  

Looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

fresh

stick with it.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

those boards are sick!! gotta do up my 2 planks like that! lol


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

You should def do a step by step on how u did one of those! It would help alot!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

nice work!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

nice work homie u should of sone more of w dezine wit the skits on the frame n cut the seat post


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

im gonna have to get with you on some work.........., wanna get some work out this way PM a *****.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 4 2007, 06:27 PM~7620210
> *those boards are sick!! gotta do up my 2 planks like that! lol
> *


It chips. The red one is chipped, the blue one I never use. I was thinking of using something other than clearcoat, but I probably wont use the blue one.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 4 2007, 07:40 PM~7620741
> *nice work homie u should of sone more of w dezine wit the skits on the frame n cut the seat post
> *


I thought about it, but I was more concerned with the paint then the cutting and welding and those bikes take forever to bodywork as it is.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 4 2007, 11:35 PM~7621066
> *I thought about it, but I was more concerned with the paint then the cutting and welding and those bikes take forever to bodywork as it is.
> *


ya i no thats y u got my new frame getin done i cant finish shit lol but u got some tight skills


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 4 2007, 08:27 PM~7620649
> *You should def do a step by step on how u did one of those! It would help alot!
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

snow boards are tight..i like when people paint un ordinary things..

think im a go candy paint my toilet.. seriously


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good, homie.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn bro that snowboard is bad as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 07:28 AM~7621419
> *snow boards are tight..i like when people paint un ordinary things..
> 
> think im a go candy paint my toilet.. seriously
> *


:roflmao: That's something thats never been done before so go for it. Pattern it out and just go crazy. I could imagine that would look bad as hell. Do the toilet tank too


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2007, 09:28 PM~7621419
> *snow boards are tight..i like when people paint un ordinary things..
> 
> think im a go candy paint my toilet.. seriously
> *


Sittin on candy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Killa work,cant get any better than learning from Vanderslice........ always dig some nice patterns... :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 4 2007, 11:38 PM~7622100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shittin on candy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 06:16 PM~7623300
> *i wanna do the whole toilet.. every single peice..
> shittin on candy
> *



:roflmao: That would be bad ass for real :thumbsup: How well would the paint stick to porcelain though? :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2007, 03:38 PM~7625274
> *:roflmao:  That would be bad ass for real :thumbsup:  How well would the paint stick to porcelain though? :dunno:
> *



as long as it can get scratched from sandpaper i probably wouldn't be a problem. probably wet sand it with 220 followed by epoxy and 2k primer, should be alright.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*good stuff Duez !*


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Apr 4 2007, 08:30 PM~7621041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm flaking out my toilet seat, then gold leafing it, and striping it, seriously, but u better cut and buff it, cause u dont want to be sitting on a rough surface, if u know what i'm sayin! LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work duez! Those boards are tight. Keep it up homie!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 5 2007, 02:41 AM~7619524
> *
> I just did this snowboard because it been a while since I have done any custom painting. Im gonna put hok Majestic blue candy over the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Snowboard is now TonyOwned. This paint job is just bad ass. Can't wait to get this and mount it on my wall :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks good puto. now sell your truck and buy something worth painting.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

AND TELL UR GAL I SAID HI


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Nice work. There can never be enough custom painters.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

INSANE WORK DUEZ I PM YOU BOUT MY CAR AND MY BIKE SO LET ME KNOW


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice work Duez. If you want you can practice on my regal, Ron from rollerz was suposted to paint my regal but it looks like hes backing out on a deal we made.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> Im not a professional painter so this topic is gonna move slow, but I started painting in my free time again so I figured I would start this topic and see how long I could keep it going with new pics.
> This is the snowboard that Rob Vanderslice showed me how to paint and pattern on. I shot the base he shot the candy and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

nice work!! keep posting!!


----------



## jun10r (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin: hey have u ever try Diamont paint.Is this paint any goog


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jun10r_@Apr 10 2007, 07:55 PM~7662062
> *:biggrin: hey have u ever try Diamont paint.Is this paint any goog
> *


All I have ever used personally is Matrix.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jun10r_@Apr 10 2007, 06:55 PM~7662062
> *:biggrin: hey have u ever try Diamont paint.Is this paint any goog
> *


 RM Diamont is not a bad paint at all, very decent.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Clear coated. Off to Arizona.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7676422
> *Clear coated. Off to Arizona.
> 
> 
> *


this one remimnds me of turn n heads and the red one of cassanova


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 03:36 PM~7677181
> *this one remimnds me of turn n heads and the red one of cassanova
> 
> 
> *


thats exactly what i thought


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 04:36 PM~7677181
> *this one remimnds me of turn n heads and the red one of cassanova
> 
> 
> *


When I patterned the red one, I didn't know what I was doing so I was running outside to look at "The New Attraction" and copying the patterns onto my snowboard. The blue one I just started taping.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

excellent work none the less. if your interested in doing a bike for me in the near future and have time make sure to let me know.....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

One of the FineLine Kings of the world in the making...................




I often tell some of these guys around here about when i finally get to painting my ride that I will spend more $$ in fine line tape - Then they paid me to paint thier own car............................................. Nows thats some shit to think about there..................


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 12 2007, 01:44 PM~7676422
> *Clear coated. Off to Arizona.
> 
> 
> ...



a snowboard in AZ?? :biggrin: 

Sick ass work duez. Lets see more!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 02:27 AM~7681535
> *a snowboard in AZ??    :biggrin:
> 
> Sick ass work duez.  Lets see more!
> *


 :roflmao: TonyO's gonna hang it on his wall. Ima do some more this weekend, I'll post pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 13 2007, 01:31 AM~7681544
> *:roflmao: TonyO's gonna hang it on his wall. Ima do some more this weekend, I'll post pics.
> *



thought maybe its a new trend of sandboarding or something. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 13 2007, 02:19 AM~7681517
> *One of the FineLine Kings of the world in the making...................
> I often tell some of these guys around here about when i finally get to painting my ride that I will spend more $$ in fine line tape - Then they paid me to paint thier own car............................................. Nows thats some shit to think about there..................
> *


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 13 2007, 02:19 AM~7681517
> *One of the FineLine Kings of the world in the making...................
> I often tell some of these guys around here about when i finally get to painting my ride that I will spend more $$ in fine line tape - Then they paid me to paint thier own car............................................. Nows thats some shit to think about there..................
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 4 2007, 06:41 PM~7619524
> *Im not a professional painter so this topic is gonna move slow, but I started painting in my free time again so I figured I would start this topic and see how long I could keep it going with new pics.
> This is the snowboard that Rob Vanderslice showed me how to paint and pattern on. I shot the base he shot the candy and clear.
> 
> ...


tight work man.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 09:19 AM~7682648
> *tight work man.
> *


 :uh: hater


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 10:57 AM~7682949
> *:uh:  hater
> *


 :dunno:  the man has skills


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 06:28 AM~7688578
> *:dunno:  the man has skills
> *


true


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

I like the way casanova looks thats a bad paint job :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 11:40 AM~7681552
> *thought maybe its a new trend of sandboarding or something.  :biggrin:
> *



Fooker said sandboarding :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 20 2007, 02:38 PM~7737105
> *Fooker said sandboarding :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Voids the warranty. :nono:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 20 2007, 11:44 PM~7737171
> *Voids the warranty. :nono:
> *



:tears:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

very tight work man, we need more photos :cheesy:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Duez, I didnt know you could get down like that. Much props. Got that New Mexico R-V style patterns. Niice.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 12 2007, 11:44 PM~7676422
> *Clear coated. Off to Arizona.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2007, 09:34 PM~7783082
> *Duez, I didnt know you could get down like that. Much props. Got that New Mexico R-V style patterns. Niice.
> *


R-V Gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Got some new pictures finally. I'll have some more on Monday. :cheesy:


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

That shit is tight!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schall1965_@Jul 5 2007, 06:42 AM~8238014
> *That shit is tight!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that bike looks dope, shame it doesn't have more metal to showcase the paint on


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 5 2007, 07:03 AM~8237936
> *Got some new pictures finally. I'll have some more on Monday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


rollers bike eh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

niceeee.. me likey


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin: very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7676422
> *Clear coated. Off to Arizona.
> 
> 
> ...


nice long board when u puttin the wheels on it?






























































get it? cause im from florida an im dumb


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome work my friend.. no good words really to describe the talent there


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Anymore pics of that 300ZX??


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BondoKing+Aug 12 2007, 03:42 PM~8535812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Casanova. Do a search or go to RollerzOnly.com


Some more pictures of TonyO's Super Show Contender.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 DAM!!!  *DUEZPAID*  THATS A TIGHT PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOT ANY MORE PIKZ OF YOUR WORK :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 13 2007, 09:49 AM~8539898
> *:biggrin:  Thanks homie.
> 
> Thats Casanova. Do a search or go to RollerzOnly.com
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 13 2007, 04:25 AM~8540300
> *:0 DAM!!!  DUEZPAID  THATS A TIGHT PAINT JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOT ANY MORE PIKZ OF YOUR WORK :cheesy:
> *


Thanks man. :biggrin: 

Everything I have ever painted is in this topic, Im still a rookie.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 14 2007, 01:54 AM~8548993
> *Thanks man. :biggrin:
> 
> Everything I have ever painted is in this topic, Im still a rookie.
> *


well look here rookie when u ready 2 do a full car or my motorcycle let me kno :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Bring it, Im ready.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I JUS OPENED YOUR POST AND READ THE FIRST PART I DONT HAVE TIME TO READ IT ALL I GOTTA BOUNCE BUT ILL PEEP IT WHEN I GET HOME ~~~~~~ YA SHIT SI FUCKIN BANGIN HOMIE KEEP KILLIN SHIT~!!!!!!!!!! MAD INSPIRATION~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 25 2007, 01:30 PM~8639200
> *Bring it, Im ready.
> *



Dont forget to call me today homie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd let you do my car quick like


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2007, 02:46 PM~8767430
> *I'd let you do my car quick like
> *


Put it on a transport.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm still waiting to see these "skills" that you speak of.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 11 2007, 07:22 PM~8769362
> *I'm still waiting to see these "skills" that you speak of.
> *


 :angry: Your dead to me.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 11 2007, 08:23 PM~8769371
> *:angry: Your dead to me.
> *


*you're


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 11 2007, 07:57 PM~8769636
> **you're
> *


Thank you, but I prefer it my way.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 11 2007, 08:06 PM~8769722
> *Thank you, but I prefer it my way.
> *


:roflmao:


The homie Duezpaid gonna do some magic in a few weeks


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

What's up Duez ? my regal needs to get painted :dunno:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Sep 12 2007, 11:15 PM~8779433
> *What's up Duez ? my regal needs to get painted :dunno:
> *


Come by the shop. Im at Old Coors and Sage in the same building as Show Quality Customs.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 12 2007, 11:36 PM~8779598
> *Come by the shop. Im at Old Coors and Sage in the same building as Show Quality Customs.
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

got skillz :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Few more days Duez :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomorrow is the big day Duez  :thumbsup:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 21 2007, 06:03 AM~8838978
> *Tomorrow is the big day Duez   :thumbsup:
> *


he might not make it if i decide not to lend him my truk and trailer :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Sep 21 2007, 02:31 PM~8841930
> *he might not make it if i decide not  to lend him my truk and trailer  :biggrin:
> *


:tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Sep 21 2007, 02:31 PM~8841930
> *he might not make it if i decide not  to lend him my truk and trailer  :biggrin:
> *


The homie DUEZ just called. We're still on for manana.

Jack In The Box my treat !


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

We're gonna be carrying rims at the shop. Here's some prices for anybody interested. All prices are plus shipping and/or tax.

**100 Spoke Chrome**
13x7 $275/set
14x7 $275/set
15x7 $295/set
16x7 $375/set
17x8 $395/set
18x8 $415/set
20x8 $435/set
**150 Spoke Chrome**
20x8 $495/set
22x8 $600/set
24x9.5$1150/set

**Upgrades**
Powdercoated spokes $140/set
Powdercoated nipples $100/set
Powdercoated hubs $80/set
Powdercoated k-offs $80/set

Gold Spokes $170/set
Gold Nipples $125/set
Gold hubs $100/set
Gold k-offs $100/set
Gold shell $85-100/each


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 21 2007, 06:28 PM~8843723
> *The homie DUEZ just called. We're still on for manana.
> 
> Jack In The Box my treat !
> *




nah thats my boy...ima lend him my denali and trailer..... ill b cruisin my big body around for tha day so its no big deal. hell b there


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Sep 21 2007, 11:22 PM~8845006
> *nah thats my boy...ima lend him my denali and trailer..... ill b cruisin my big body around for tha day so its no big deal. hell b there
> *


The homie picked up my 68 a few hours ago.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

i like those patterns you got on the blue board.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2007, 02:28 PM~8853217
> *The homie picked up my 68 a few hours ago.
> *



im gna fukn kill him.......he got jokes


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Sep 23 2007, 10:38 PM~8856105
> *im gna fukn kill him.......he got jokes
> *


Did your truck break down for real homie ???


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2007, 06:22 AM~8857482
> *Did your truck break down for real homie ???
> *


Yes it did, just got home 24 hours later then planned.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 25 2007, 12:52 AM~8864742
> *Yes it did, just got home 24 hours later then planned.
> *


 :0


----------

